# Berry-my first slot buster



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Was there for four days, we did not really do all that well, only about 20 fish over 4 days, but my last catch did bust the slot by 1/4". Power bait seemed to be the only one working at all. Some others in our group caught a few on worms. About 10-16' of water seemed to work best late morning.
The pic does not do justice; I guess I need to use the trick of holding it way out in front of me...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! It's great to bust the slot now and again. Glad you were able.

I usually just judge the size of the fish by the fingers if someone's holding them out in front. The fingers don't fib.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Great fish!!! Its been a long time since I caught one like that at the berry.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats, young feller.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I usually just judge the size of the fish by the fingers if someone's holding them out in front. The fingers don't fib.


Huge has hands built like a giant, that fish is really only 16"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nice fish Huge, I'm jealous.


----------

